# Adult coat?



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is almost 21 weeks old and has started to get a much thicker, and curlier coat. I wondered if this was the beginning of his adult coat?

I'm going to miss his silky and soft puppy coat as it seems to be getting thicker by the day....and he's suddenly got a mop top! I'll try and get a photo tonight but he looks like he's wearing a wig 

If his adult coat IS coming through should I start to think about getting him groomed sooner? We were planning on taking his for his first professional groom at the end of Janurary, so once he is 6 months old. But his fur is getting so thick...I KNOW it's going to start getting more difficult to handle!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I think the adult coat normally comes in a bit later, 9/10 months. You will know its the adult coat as it suddenly seems to start matting easily. Weller's coat was very thick as a puppy but was still quite managable.
Vincents coat may just be thickening up due to the winter season and generally just developing.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ah I see! I was wondering as I had seen so many different ages!!
Should I wait until he's a little older to have him groomed in a salon? Or would it be ok to do it now?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You could book him in and take the advice of the groomer, providing they are good. It will do hs confidence good to have a visit and even just a bath, brush and comb through. He may not need much in the way of a cut but its good to have a visit, so that when he does need to go at a later age it won't be a shock to him and fingers crossed he won't mind a trip to the groomers.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He LOVES having a bath at home! He tries and jumps into it whenever we go near the bathroom  I think he likes the massaging part  Especially above his tail...!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I would say if he is not matting then wait unless you want to take him for a familiarisation visit and maybe do a bath, face trim and nail clip. Trust me, you will know when the adult coat comes in!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I toke Buddy last week more because I wanted to find someone that could handle him and also to get him used to going,I just got his underbelly clipped (it's so much easier now) he also just had his legs trimmed I must say where he,s been trimmed his hair is alot curlier it's still soft though.I've been using the thinning scissors on his face for ages comb it forward towards you and cut then go over with the thinning scissors.


----------

